# 189 Visa - Employment History - Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?



## P-unit (Sep 5, 2016)

I have doubt regarding how to file or what option to select for Employment history.

Worked for 5 companies in past 12 years.

4 years of initial experience in XYZ company though related was not considered by ACS.
Later experience of companies YYY, ZZZ... etc were considered.

While filing 189 Visa I have provided details of all these employment under Employment History!
There is an option which asks : Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?

For the first compnay XYZ - Should I opt "NO" as this is not consider by ACS hence no document to support would be required! and for Later companies YYY, ZZZ... etc... I should opt "YES" and provide all documents!.

Please advice.

Best Regards.


----------



## manpan18 (Apr 23, 2016)

P-unit said:


> I have doubt regarding how to file or what option to select for Employment history.
> 
> Worked for 5 companies in past 12 years.
> 
> ...


Yes. That is correct BUT .... If XYZ was assessed as relevant, it would mean that it was just part of standard deduction of years by ACS. You have to say "No" for claiming points but you may still be required to provide documents. Just upload the Reference letter upfront for XYZ.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

what person above has said is mostly correct, just one thing documents are not required to be submitted for experience for which we arent claiming experience points


----------



## P-unit (Sep 5, 2016)

*Pay slip - how to prove exp.*

Thanks a lot guys for your reply.

Now it is clear !!! 

I have one more query I have only few payslips for YYY company however have exp. certificate and statutory declaration but no bank statement as company used to pay by cash and no IT returns form as salary was below taxation slab. 

It is okay to provide available pay slips (3 in total which I have for last 3 months before quitting the job) + Exp certificate. Or there would be need to provide any additional documents! if yes, what would be those.


Thanks a lot.

Best Regards.


----------



## manpan18 (Apr 23, 2016)

P-unit said:


> Thanks a lot guys for your reply.
> 
> Now it is clear !!!
> 
> ...


That'll do. For previous companies anything showing paid employment is fine. You are not expected to hold multiple proofs for previous companies.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

P-unit said:


> Thanks a lot guys for your reply.
> 
> Now it is clear !!!
> 
> ...


if possible get a statement which says payment was made in cash and below listed are monthly payments done to Mr your_name


----------



## manpan18 (Apr 23, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> what person above has said is mostly correct, just one thing documents are not required to be submitted for experience for which we arent claiming experience points


But you can upload the Reference letter since you already have it.


----------



## P-unit (Sep 5, 2016)

sultan_azam and manpan18 both you guys are awesome!!!

Thanks a lot for such prompt replies.

I shall go by your advice. I shall upload all documents whatever proof I have for, and also try to get written statement on letter head (finger crossed here, If I could get them at first place) for YYY company stating payments were made in cash. 

Best Regards 

PS: Thanks a lot, if there is any thing else which I should be knowing and did not ask as per your experience, please advice. Thanks thanks thanks a lot again.


----------



## manpan18 (Apr 23, 2016)

P-unit said:


> sultan_azam and manpan18 both you guys are awesome!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for such prompt replies.
> 
> ...


I did not have salary slips or Bank statements for YYY. I only uploaded my offer letter that stated my salary. My Visa is still under assessment but the CO has not come back asking for more proofs. I hope he doesn't. If you also have the offer letter upload it along with the salary slip. Bank statement is mostly required for your current employer.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

good luck to both of you


----------



## P-unit (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

Have another question. This is regarding - 

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

I went to UK from my company for some training for a short duration of 45 days. Do I need to mention. YES and provide details or its NO because stay is too short and I was not like living there as resident?

Best Regards.


----------



## P-unit (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

Have two more questions. This is regarding - 

Q. Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

I went to UK from my company for some training for a short duration of 45 days. Do I need to mention. YES and provide details or its NO because stay is too short and I was not like living there as resident?


Q. Resident address and current postal address-

On my passport I have address X and my current Residential address is address Y. I owe both X and Y (my parents property).

While filing 189 visa where it ask for residential address I have provided address Y where I currently reside. Will it cause a problem in PCC or anywhere else? Or should I change my Resident address
to same as that of passport which is X. 

Best Regards.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

P-unit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have another question. This is regarding -
> 
> ...


you can mention this UK travel thing in form 80


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

P-unit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have two more questions. This is regarding -
> 
> ...


put the address where you are staying currently, also police verification for pcc will be done at the address you mention you are staying currently (in the pcc application form)


----------



## manpan18 (Apr 23, 2016)

P-unit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have two more questions. This is regarding -
> 
> ...


A. NO. Short trips do not qualify as "Living".

A. There are multiple way of dealing with it. Getting your address updated in the passport is one option but that will delay your application. PCC is quick in cities like Bangalore if your current address is the same as passport. Or you can let it be as it is and go through with it. You will have to mention address X in form 80 as it is in your passport. Or you can change the address in your application to match your passport.

I am not sure how particular DIBP is when it comes to comparing your current address to your passport. You might want to investigate that.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

1. I mentioned my short trip and updated in Form80. Also attached the VISA.
2. I agree with manpan18, up to you to decide which address you would like to continue. Since both the properties are yours, I would suggest you to update the one that you have in Passport, it makes life easier and avoids visits to Indian passport office. Given a chance, I usually avoid the Govt Offices.


----------



## Manu Thakur (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a query about Employment history section in visa application.
I have a total experience of 4 years. 2 years were deducted by ACS so I am left with 2 (which are less than 3 years,hence claiming no points for it.

Now when I enter the employment history:
1)Should I make two rows for the same job , splitting it in two.
2)Duration of overseas employment : Should I enter 2yrs or 4yrs?


Please help!


----------



## manpan18 (Apr 23, 2016)

Manu Thakur said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query about Employment history section in visa application.
> I have a total experience of 4 years. 2 years were deducted by ACS so I am left with 2 (which are less than 3 years,hence claiming no points for it.
> ...


1. Yes
2. 4


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Manu Thakur said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query about Employment history section in visa application.
> I have a total experience of 4 years. 2 years were deducted by ACS so I am left with 2 (which are less than 3 years,hence claiming no points for it.
> ...


1. Yes
2. I think it should in the bracket which is for 2 years. It has to relevant as per ACS assessment


----------

